# Vehicle Group Shot



## bcorradi (Dec 16, 2007)

I kinda shoot for quantity....and I don't have anything newer than 10 years . 
94 Bronco 4x4 5.0L E4OD
97 Explorer 4x4 5.0L AWD
95 SHO 3.0L MTX
93 SHO 3.2L ATX
78 F150 4x4 351M 4spd.
93 F150 4x4 5.0L 5spd.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Dec 16, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> I kinda shoot for quantity....and I don't have anything newer than 10 years .
> 94 Bronco 4x4 5.0L E4OD
> 97 Explorer 4x4 5.0L AWD
> 95 SHO 3.0L MTX
> ...


I'd post a pic but i dont think i could get all of our 'stuff' in it! Ours range from 2 1955 chev trucks to a 2008 GMC Duramax.


----------



## gonecountry (Dec 16, 2007)

Ford Fan Maybe??? I like your '79


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah just a tad. Its actually a 78, but not much different than a 79. It makes one heck of a plow truck anyhow and it has a great heater in it. The motor is fresh and the drivetrain is in excellent condition.


----------



## gonecountry (Dec 16, 2007)

Yea, I guess I should have read the year in your list of vehicles  

It looks like rectangular headlights. Most 79's up here have rectangular and most 78's have round. so I was just assuming. 

My father has a 79 F350 supercab camper special the same paint scheme as yours. And a 460 ouch!


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah your exactly right on the round vs rectangular. That f350 supercab camper special, by what I read a few months back on a ford truck site, is a really rare vehicle. 460's were real good engines also.


----------



## gonecountry (Dec 16, 2007)

Yea I havent seen too many of them, thats for sure. This one isnt in too bad of shape as it came from Alberta where they dont have salt like we do on the east coast. That rusts out those old trucks really bad. Its a nice truck and was almost fully loaded except for power windows. Some people think it is a F250 because it is not a dually and only has single rear wheels. But it is definatly heavy duty .


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 17, 2007)

Brad,
I once had a 78 F-150, and now I have a 95 F-150. The 95 is very similiar to yours except for the long bed and auto tranny. It's due for some new (slightly bigger) tires soon.

http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=47341&d=1174598992


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, but yours is a tad cleaner than mine lol. Nice looking truck. Mine has fairly low miles for the year 103k, but it is starting to get some slight rust on it. 

BTW: I posted a message in your other thread where you were inquiring about tires for your truck.


----------



## gonecountry (Dec 26, 2007)

Here's a pic of my father's 79 camper special supercab F350


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow cool thanks for sharing. That truck appears to be in great shape.


----------



## gonecountry (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes its in pretty decent shape for and older truck.


----------



## rb_in_va (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll have to post another pic. Just got my truck back from the shop, and it's got new grill and front and rear bumpers. Basically the most worn parts on the truck! Maybe I'll wait till I get the new tires.


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok cool...yeah post a new picture before or after the tires.

I ended up selling the bronco in the picture above yesterday, so I'm -1 in the vehicle dept .


----------

